
Wikipedia Bans Right Wing Site Breitbart as a Source for Facts - commoner
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa9qvv/wikipedia-banned-breitbart-infowars
======
throwaway5250
Breitbart was one of the first, and almost certainly the most complete, with
the dumps of internal Google message traffic following the Damore incident.
After looking at many other accounts, and considering Google's response, it
appears that the material was entirely factual.

This ban seems to say more about Wikipedia than it does about Breitbart.

~~~
masonic
As does HN's blanket ban on Breitbart content.

------
qubax
So it'll be all left wing from here on out then? I don't think wikipedia
realizes how close they are to irrelevance. With google, facebook, etc
lowering wikipedia's priority and with wikipedia's recent move towards a
particular ideology, they are really losing their credibility and visibility.
Just another in a long series of promising tech institutions that are failing
miserably.

~~~
dagw
_So it 'll be all left wing from here on out then?_

Is Breitbart the only source of "right wing" facts in your world? Furthermore
if you'd actually read the article you'd see that they also ban "left wing"
site of similar quality.

~~~
alttab
Assuming its all crowd sourced, why can't we just verify the details that were
linked instead of shooting the messenger? Isn't that the behavior we would
want to see in persuit of information and the truth? Character assassination,
regardless of how bad a source is, doesn't mean that the source is always
wrong.

For instance, National Enquirer was the first to break the story about Monica
Lewinsky.

~~~
dagw
Wikipedia isn't about breaking news. I don't see a problem with waiting until
you have 3-4 news sites with better track records independently corroborateing
the story.

